# Lake County power pole



## pso728 (Mar 10, 2012)

Our cabin in Lake County had a power pole go down in the recent snow storm. Does anyone know a good contractor up there that will install a new one or if I do it myself where I can find Lake County's ordinances? Its a Great Lakes Energy home and I can't find anything online thru them or Lake County.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Is this a line you payed to have built or did Great lakes put it up?

if they did it it seems it is there respocibility to put a new one back up.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I don't how remote this cabin is. But I would think that if you're paying for electrical service, it's the SUPPLIER'S responsibility to bring the power to your box.

John


----------



## pso728 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey guys
The power company is saying its my pole. The line they put runs from the street to my pole right next to the house. I would compare it to a mast on a home in town. Its not very rural.. Its on 10 Mile so its not that far out.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ahhh I got it. But still, it's my understanding that the utility company is responsible for everything up to the meter. At least I think that's the way it is with DTE. Maybe it's different with another supplier. 

John


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

His meter is probably attached to the pole, not the house.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

He just needs a good stout (used) utility pole or 4x6 treated from the lumberyard.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Sounds like he must have a power pole with the meter and disconnect or breaker panel on it. If the line is disconected from the service pole it would not be that much of a problem to switch the equipment over to a new pole then set it.

When I was still working in Oceana county the inspector would not allow 4x6 or 6x6 to be used for service poles. Had to be round poles. I even asked him about it when I saw lots of them done on square poles in Montcalm county. He said they were illegal.

If it is as I suspect this may be a trailer or double wide and the service pole is not supplied by the utility but by the home owner.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I retired from Phone co, worked many years Lake, Mason, Manistee Co's.
You wouldnt believe the mish-mash of customer owned poles Ive seen over the years.
Good catch on CODE, Lake Co wasnt famous for things being in code. For many years there were NO house numbers or addresses, just P.O. Box's. When 911 came to those parts, they HAD to have an address..


----------



## pso728 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey guys,
Yep its a trailer and the meter was attached to the pole. I was able to get in touch with a contractor so it looks like I should be all set. 

A storm went thru earlier this week and took down lots of trees on the property, once of which snagged the power line and took down the pole with the meter on it. Unfortunately Lake County isn't up on technology like oh uhhhh computers and fax machines and I have to drive all the way back up to get a permit!!!!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Your electrical contractor should be pulling the permit.


----------



## pso728 (Mar 10, 2012)

Im going to be doing most of the work so I am going to pull it.


----------

